# ichat aim won't let me login, ever



## kindsounds (Jan 8, 2008)

I have tried since I got this computer to set up an ichat aim account that will work, however, no matter what I try it says that I have entered the wrong password. I have deleted the account and removed the password from the keychain numerous times and it still says I have the wrong password. It shows a twelve digit password in the Accounts screen in ichat. I have never had a password that long. Can someone please help me fix this annoyance. I need to get this set up for work purposes. 

Thanks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Try Adium, it's better than iChat. You can use more protocols like msn, yim, myspaceim, googletalk, icq, etc.


----------



## kindsounds (Jan 8, 2008)

Adium does not play well with others, i. e. it does not work well with ichat. I need to work with ichat no matter how anyone likes or dislikes it as that is what the company I vend to uses.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

well what features are you looking to use? I've had chats with people using iChat while I was using Adium before. But they were just basic chats.

I never tried it with webcam or voice or any of those "extra" features before, so I can't say for sure weather or not they work.


----------

